# Should I spay my female rabbit even though happily bonded with neutered male?



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

As the title says...

I'm not sure whether to spay Willow even though she's happily bonded with Ralph?

I just don't want to separate them or do anything that may have a negative impact on their bond...

I know all about the positives of spaying including false pregnancies and cancer but it seems like such a huge procedure for a tiny bunny who is already happily bonded with a friend!

She is very friendly and affectionate...will lick and nudge your hand for a tickle and wouldn't want to change her behaviour.

Help !?!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

the answer is yes, when i first had my bobz i didnt know he was unneutered and he was with a neutered female, all was well at first but then he became very possessive over her and wouldnt let me touch her, she was a beautiful white and then turned to a yucky yellow colour. she then had enough and so when he mounted her and she tried to get away he bit her on the back of the neck which caused a huge abscess to develop which meant she needed treatment for the wound and they had to be separated.

after he was done i put them back together and they were so much happier.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> the answer is yes, when i first had my bobz i didnt know he was unneutered and he was with a neutered female, all was well at first but then he became very possessive over her and wouldnt let me touch her, she was a beautiful white and then turned to a yucky yellow colour. she then had enough and so when he mounted her and she tried to get away he bit her on the back of the neck which caused a huge abscess to develop which meant she needed treatment for the wound and they had to be separated.
> 
> after he was done i put them back together and they were so much happier.


Yeah I see what your saying, but then your case was with an unneutered male whom would have has the urge to hump due to hormones...

My male is neutered and the hormones have seemed to have lapsed as he has no interest what so ever in humping Willow...they love eachother but give eachother space and I haven't had any issues with taking one away from the other for cuddles and a general health check etc.

I'm in two minds...I just don't want to affect their already good bond!

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It has to be your decision, but I would suggest taling to a rabbit savvy vet.

We would spay.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Summersky said:


> It has to be your decision, but I would suggest taling to a rabbit savvy vet.
> 
> We would spay.


Yeah, I will def speak to my vet.

I'm also thinking I wouldn't forgive myself either way if something happened...like if I did choose to spay and a complication occurred or worse and having to go through such a big op for a small bunny (Dwarf Hotot) I would feel guilty and equally if I didn't choose to spay and she developed cancer I would also not forgive myself!

I am swaying towards getting her spayed as I know the risks of cancer outweigh the risks of anything happening during the procedure...

But there is still doubt there, which I guess is natural!

Thanks for your reply


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

How old is she?

My concern depending on her age, is when she becomes mature she will give off that "come on and get me boys" which then could lead to problems with your neutered male humping.

Unfortunately I don't know enough about rabbits, I'm not sure if hormonal behaviours can then be corrected by spaying/neutering. It isn't always successful in dogs. 

My understanding with rabbits is the younger they are spayed the safer the op. If she becomes hormonal and aggressive later in life, it will then be a case of risking spaying an old lady or separating them.

This is only my opinion don't fix something that isn't broke.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

There's a discussion about pros and cons of neutering in this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/310747-rabbit-spay-options-2.html#post1062985437


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

but if you were to unspay and she got cancer he would then lose his friend. i have also had a very nasty unneutered doe who died young of cancer of the womb due to not being neutered.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for your replies...

I'm going to my vets Monday to discuss.

She is 8 months old.

Thank you for the pros and cons link, I will check it out  x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I am in the minority that is of the view of, leave alone unless needed. You will see on the thread I started.
I have one girl in particular, Kimba, who shows no sign of anything hormonal. She doesn't hump, nest build or get narky. She really is a happy girl. Her personality is set as well at 3.

I have a new girl who is 9 weeks and I must admit she is showing some signs of "guarding" her hutch a little already. If that doesn't settle once she is in the bigger area with the other buns - or she gets stroppy and moody as she reaches maturity - then I will consider a spay.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I had 4 bunnies, two neutered males and 2 intact girls, they all lived very happily together.

One girl [aged 5] died after a year with a jaw abscess :'( 
and now there are just the three of them, 2 neutered boys and 1 un-spayed girl, they still get along fine.

My boys are 7 & 4 and my girl is also 4


----------

